# QX9770 4.4Ghz not so stable.. help!



## Puregreen (Jun 14, 2008)

ok, well where to start? uhh well i have been overclocknig for a few yeats now but not ever with such a CPU and Such Cooling to really Get far with it, i have a Q9770 with the Asus Stalker II mobo
and i have the ZALMAN RESERATOR XT water cooling kit, i have One loop and All thats on it is the CPU i have the 9800 GX2's witch have there own Casing and heat sinks ect so im not to worryed about them.

So my cpu has it all to its own, anyway my cpu is Stocked at 3.2Ghz

i have managed to get it to 4.4 Ghz(400X11) witch i tought was Stable but it decided to go and BSOD on me, So i put it down to 4.2ghz(400X10.5) and yet agagin after about 5 - 7 hurs it BSOD'ed i did nto see it but i got back and saw the "windows has Recovered" Blerb, 

i mean maybe im just not doing it right, most of the Volatages are set to Auto the mem is ment to be 1.8 but it GIVES it 1.6 but if i change it to 1.8 dose not make much diff, infact seems to be less stable.  
and the CPU normaly gets about 1.34V when i leave it at auto at its Stock clock (3.2) i was reading arround and saw that ppl get it to 4.2 - 4.3 with a voltage of 1.5 So i have mine set at 1.5 and i still seem to blue Screen.. i mean maybe im just missing something, anyone got a Good guide for the CPU im useing? or know of witch can help me?  Please i beg you! i must see what this CPU is capable of!! 

btw, Idle temp is about 36 (with being OC'ed to 4.1 with 1.5V)
and when its Crashes its normaly when im not evan on the pc, so its sitting there doing nothing what so ever,

and load *opens up Prime 95 to test on the spot*
i left it for about 10 mins in Prime 95 with 4 Threads going and it the highist i could count was 54C staying mostly at 53 SOMETIMES jumping to 54 but then back down and thats with my Water cooling at max speed/Flow rate (witch i leave it like most of the time tbh lol) the sound dosent bother me 

Hope you can help me get this baby Toasting some nice Stable Speeds


----------



## Puregreen (Jun 14, 2008)

mobo: Asus Striker II sorry,


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

what power supply
brand
wattage
http://www.nvidia.com/object/geforce_9800gx2_pwr_supply.html


----------



## Puregreen (Jun 14, 2008)

its a Storm 1000W by JeanTech and it dose support Both of my 9800 GX2's


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

turn off the auto reboot so it freezes on the bsod and post it in full


----------



## Puregreen (Jun 14, 2008)

it dose not always BSOD, mostly it just LOCKS up after about 2 - 3 hurs of Continues use, so i have reason to beleave that i have not got the Voltage right,

so there is no BSOD, altho it did BSOD once, but i know what it was, it was something unrelated

Cheers, btw, im running it a 4.1Ghz and its got a Vcore of 1.45V


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

jeantec are not a recommended psu they are classed as generic
freezing no error message look at tempretures and power


----------



## Puregreen (Jun 14, 2008)

hm Raelly? Argh damn it, can you recomend a PSU at least 1Kwat? for the most stable in overclocking? im really not fussed about price, as long as its got duel 8pin CPU input and 2 6 pin PCI-E and 2 8pin PCI-E power in's and a 24 pin mobo power,  im Determinded to OC it! lol, Thanks a lot guys.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

you may have to chase around to find stocks in the uk
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817256028
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817153055
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817703012
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817256038


----------



## Puregreen (Jun 14, 2008)

Ok, Thank you Very Very much Dai!  i will take a look at theys when i get back home, im at work atm, Cheers!


----------



## Puregreen (Jun 14, 2008)

Well, i managed to get some of my work done, so i got a bit of time to browse arround, i was looking for those and i really didnt have much Luck What so ever! 

What about this one? its Rather Simuler Spec and looks quite good

http://www.scan.co.uk/Product.aspx?WebProductId=696391#ProductFeatures

What do you think? will it live up to its heat?


----------



## Puregreen (Jun 14, 2008)

ok, well i hope you say that PSU is good because i got impatiant and ordered it, i looked at some reviews and they where pritty much all 5 Star only one con on one of them was the Price LOL so i should be ok, and it has all the power in's i need. 

Also i ordered my self a VaporChill unit witch will come in handy for helping me get it Niceeeee and high


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

should be fine let us know how you go with the vaporchill


----------



## Puregreen (Jun 14, 2008)

Will Do! the PSU got here today! gunnu Install it, ill let you know if it seems to sort the problem, as for the Vapor chill it comes in a few days time (had to order it from the US and A So Yeah Thanks! ill let you know how it goes!


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

You would've got further had you bought the QX9650. The problem with QX9770 is they increased the amperage it pulls to get 3.2 GHz and that makes it a power hog. It heats up insanely fast! If you feed it 1.4v, your problem won't be clocks but heat. 4.4 GHz it should do quite easily if well cooled however your motherboard will have to be able to do the FSB (if you oc the FSB). Most boards are poor at 45nm quad-core FSB though.

You could get a lot of better PSU's in the UK for about £100 cheaper than the Silverstone, because Silverstone are a rip off in the UK, even when imported. :wink:

Like North-Q's new 1000W or Cooler Master Real Pro. Scan stocks them all (Scans new site is horrible!).


----------

